# Kapampangan: Kung kapilan kaluguran danaka



## Hezeo

Hi I'm new here. I came by to ask if anyone could translate this to either English or Tagalog:

"Kung kapilan kaluguran danaka karin pa meg makanini."

It's kapampangan.

Background info: My girlfriend sent me this because she knows i'm having family troubles related to me having a girlfriend. My parents are always telling me to focus on school first, but i've been getting the grades they expect from me.

Please and thank you.


----------



## Rian125

Parang wala yatang mga kapampangan dito ha.


----------



## dagitab

Hezeo said:


> Hi I'm new here. I came by to ask if anyone could translate this to either English or Tagalog:
> 
> "Kung kapilan kaluguran danaka karin pa meg makanini."
> 
> It's kapampangan.
> 
> Background info: My girlfriend sent me this because she knows i'm having family troubles related to me having a girlfriend. My parents are always telling me to focus on school first, but i've been getting the grades they expect from me.
> 
> Please and thank you.



Hi Hezeo! I'm not a Kapampangan but I understand some of their words. 

Here's my try:

Kung kailan mahal na kita, saka pa nagkakaganito.


Any Kapampangans here, correct me if I'm wrong. Sorry.


----------



## rempress

You're 99.9% correct, dagitab. She said "m*e*g makanini" which means nagkaganito (not nagkakaganito). Nagkakaganito is "m*a*g makanini".


----------

